# NYUAD Jobs and Benefit Packages



## Jareth442 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi All. Wanted to know if anyone here knows anything more about working for NYUAD in a non academic management role? I'm having trouble finding anything that could help us foresee an aproximate salary or even what the usual benefits package looks like in figures... Have a lot of questions if anyone here works for the University and feels like helping! Thanks.


----------

